# Game 50: Atlanta Hawks @ Phoenix Suns (2/9)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (39-10) vs Atlanta Hawks (18-30) *

*When: Friday, February 9th
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: My45*
*Previous Meeting: None*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *

1. *Stop Joe. *
_Joe Johnson is the Hawks main offensive weapon.
Suns must contain him and trap him while forcing
others to beat them. Keep him shooting J's. _

2. *Nash Factor.  *
_Still no word on whether or not Nash will play.
It would probably be alot easier beating them with
Nash, but if he isn't there, someone needs to pick up
the slack. _

3. *Paint Points.  *
_The Hawks are a relatively small team, take the ball
to the rim and don't fall in love with the jumpshot. _









*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)*

*Clipboard Quotes:*









 *Suns Review *


> PORTLAND, Ore., Feb. 6 (AP) -- With Steve Nash out, Leandro Barbosa stepped in and delivered.
> 
> Amare Stoudemire scored 36 points and Barbosa added 23 of his 25 after halftime to lead the Phoenix Suns to a 109-102 win over the Portland Trail Blazers in overtime Tuesday night.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Shawn Marion vs Josh Smith*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Atlanta Hawks Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Mike Woodson*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash won't play... but consider this a W.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Nash won't play... but consider this a W.



This is the latest....



> "I think we'd probably want to err on the side of caution at this point," Nash said. "I've already missed a game and a half. I'd rather miss another one rather than injuring it further and missing more games, so we've got to be careful when we assess it tomorrow night and make sure we're comfortable with it."
> 
> The near-constant spasms that he had experienced in recent days have subsided, he said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-suns-nash&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Nash shouldn't play. This team can beat the Atlanta Hawks without him, and risking further injury at this point would be extremely stupid. Great minds think a like, so I'm sure the coaching staff won't play him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hawks are competing for the worst record now. This will be a Greek tragedy for them if they don't get a Top 3 pick. (Winning Joe Johnson, but losing Diaw and another great prospect).


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Hawks are competing for the worst record now. This will be a Greek tragedy for them if they don't get a Top 3 pick. (Winning Joe Johnson, but losing Diaw and another great prospect).


if you think about it that trade to dtae looks liks this.

ATL Gets
Joe Johnson

PHX Gets
Boris Diaw
$6.1 Million Trade Exception
-James Jones ($2.5 Million of Trade Exception used)
Laker's 2006 First Round Pick
-Traded with Brian Grant to Boston for Cleveland's 2007 First Rond Pick
Hawks First Round Pick (2007- Top 3 Protected)(2008- Unprotected)


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

WildByNature said:


> if you think about it that trade to dtae looks liks this.
> 
> ATL Gets
> Joe Johnson
> ...


That actually made me really sad when I read that. I am kinda feeling guilty that the Hawks made such a bad deal with the Suns, for our 4th best player! I also miss Colangelo, he is good at hosing these crappy GMs. Let's hope that we draft well.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Nash will not play. I will actually be there tonight!!


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Im "watching" the game from the stats on nba.com, but it looks like atlanta is making a game out of this one...


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Come one phoenix. It would be interesting to see the stat of phx suns players field goal % while Nash is out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

As a team Suns are shooting 53%. Amare is tearing it up again w/o him. However, it's 95-93 them, right now. 5:56 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

it's 103-96. 3:36 left. We're down.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

107-100. Hawks up with 1:46 left. A couple of key missed FTs in the last 2 mins that could have helped right now


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah. pretty much game over.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

sucks to lose this one.....


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

yikes.


Im not really sure what to say about this one, I just hope this kind of loss doesnt hurt down the line....


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

No effort on defense tonight. We got ripped to pieces.

Diaw is hurt and shouldn't have even been out there. His back is the issue I come to find out.

Honestly, Marion should have stepped up but didn't. He was not agressive on either end as I'm used to seeing.

Banks and Amare played so well, it sucks they had to lose this one.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow... Hawks? No Nash = No Wins.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Hawks played great. Give it to them. Smith is the man. He is the hawks. Joe Johnson>>>Boris Diaw.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

No, this is one of those nights that Nash was talking about, how they beat themselves. Hawks played alright, but it's easy to beat a team when they played atrocious D.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

How good would Smith be if he played next to Nash & Amare? Crazy.

Blocks everywhere with them two.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Imagine if Suns acquired Smith instead of Diaw, wow.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Suns threw the game! I can't believe I didn't put two and two together! The Suns own the Hawks' first overall pick as long as it's not 1, 2, or 3! By helping them get a precious win, they are now the 6th worst team in the league! We all know that the Hawks will be towards the bottom, but we just wanted to help in any way we could to get them just high enough to not get a top 3 pick! D'Antoni is a JENIUS! with a capital J!


----------

